# Help!! My puppy diagnosed w/ hip dysplasia!



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

I have searched the site for any info from anyone that has had a puppy with hip dysplasia. My entire family is DEVASTATED and heartbroken that Milo was diagnosed this past friday. He is 8 months old. I would love any advice, comments, or information from anyone. I recieved a health guarantee from the breeder but he seems to have moved. I am searching for him through AKC. HELP! The puppy that my children loved to run and jump with is no longer allowed to do those things! Try limiting that with 3 young kids! HELP!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh dear, Hilary, I am so sorry. That is devastating news. I am sure that some of the professionals and breeders on this Forum will have some useful and timely advice for you. In the meantime, sending best thoughts/hugs for Milo and you all!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so sorry. I am not familar with hip dysplasia but I would consult with a specialist vet that may be able to help you. Also contact your breeder right away as well. I am sure there are some breeders on this forum that may be able to point you in the right direction.

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo sorry to hear about Milo... I hope that you will be able to find your breeder so that he can give you some insight on it. I am sure that you will find some great information on here.....this is a very knowledgeable bunch!!!! Sending healing vibes your way!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hilary,
Thats sad news for Milo.. How did you find out that he had this? Was there any warning signs? I do not know much about this HD at all.. Sorry..

Ryan & Beams


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have had two German Shepherds that were diagnosed with hip displasia at an early age. One because he was limping at 18 months, and one for screening at 7 months old.

Baron, the 18 month old had severe hip displasia, he did go through surgery that really didn't help very much this was in 1989 so the treatments have changed. We made the horrible decision to have him put to sleep when he was 6 years old and his quality of life was bleak.

My other one, Jena, was diagnosed with mild hip displasia she never limped a day of her life because of her hips. Up until the age of 8 she could clear a 4 foot gate without hesitation. She lived a long and pain free life until the age of 12. We never restricted her exercise or playing.

Treatments and pain medications have improved greatly since I had my GSD's.

What has the vet told you? Is it mild - moderate - severe?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

blaiseroy said:


> I have searched the site for any info from anyone that has had a puppy with hip dysplasia. My entire family is DEVASTATED and heartbroken that Milo was diagnosed this past friday. He is 8 months old. I would love any advice, comments, or information from anyone. I recieved a health guarantee from the breeder but he seems to have moved. I am searching for him through AKC. HELP! The puppy that my children loved to run and jump with is no longer allowed to do those things! Try limiting that with 3 young kids! HELP!


Hilary,

I'm SOO sorry!!!

A few months ago, I was part of a group of Hav owners asked to "foster" a pup with hip dysplasia until it had surgery and was placed in a forever home. I was unable to foster, because I have too many stairs in my house  But I did ask about the dog recently and was told that the surgery was a success and it was now in a forever home.

Did the vet talk to you about surgery and what that entails?

I know it has to be a MAJOR disappointment  I would get an appt w/ a specialist or surgeon asap and atleast figure out what your options are, if you have any and the severity of the dysplasia. Poor baby. Milo is absolutely adorable.

What state is the breeder in? Did you check with other breeder registries? The HCA, Independent Havanese Club, Local Hav clubs? Like the ones that are exclusive to certain states?

hugs
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor puppy. Is it both hips, or just one? What has the vet said other than restrict activity?

I adopted a German shep X at 12 weeks, who had HD in one hip. He was never restricted from anything. He even used to lay down with both legs out behind him. We had him on glucosamine/chondroitin supplements. He lived to be 16 yrs and his he really never had a problem. His legs started to give him a problem when he was about 14 yrs.

Hope you can locate the breeder and get some answers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Hiliary, I am so sorry for Milo. My Sis in laws hav had hip diplasia as a puppy and had an operation and is fine now. she looks a little crooked but runs and jumps like nothing ever happened. good luck- hopefully some more experienced people will chime in.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have nothing to add to your information of Hip Dysplasia other than I have know of dogs that lived very long lives with it and there is now managment for the pain. 

Could you post the breeders name in case someone on the forum knows them to help you get in touch? No witch hunt just for information. 

We are sending very positive vibs for your family and Milo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hillary, I am so sorry about little Milo! I'm sure that must be devastating for you! I don't know much about HD, but I do know that surgery is pretty successful if you have an extreme case. How bad is his HD?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh that is such awful news I am so sorry to hear you are going through all of this. Your poor puppy too  I hope he is not in pain. I hope you find your breeder to help you with suggestions.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry that your puppy has HD. Good luck with search for options to make him as comfortable as possible. Wish Milo the best!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Hilary,

Milo's treatment will depend on the severity of the hip dysplasia. While waiting to reach his breeder, you should consult with an orthopedic specialist to get an idea of your options based on Milo's condition. 

Mild forms are often treated with joint supplements and/or pain meds (on an as-needed basis). 

Moderate forms can require some surgery followed up with supplements and pain meds (if needed).

Severe will require surgery, most often hip replacement. I don't think this is common among small breeds like Havs. 

We've gone through all three stages with our golden foster dogs. With today's medical advances, even the worst stage can be treated and the dog can live a full and active life afterward. Do not despair! 

What did your vet say about Milo's condition? 

Sending up positive thoughts for your little guy,
Wanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

blaiseroy said:


> I have searched the site for any info from anyone that has had a puppy with hip dysplasia. My entire family is DEVASTATED and heartbroken that Milo was diagnosed this past friday. He is 8 months old. I would love any advice, comments, or information from anyone. I recieved a health guarantee from the breeder but he seems to have moved. I am searching for him through AKC. HELP! The puppy that my children loved to run and jump with is no longer allowed to do those things! Try limiting that with 3 young kids! HELP!


Hilary,
Who gave you this diagnosis? I would request the xrays from the vet and take them to another specialist for a second opinion. In an 8 month old puppy that is rare. It could be a hairline fracture or Legg-Calve-Perthes possibly. Go to the OFA web site and read all the information you can. Did the sire and dam (mom and dad) of your puppy have hips done before they were bred? Since you said you have young children, I am thinking it possibly could be some other injury if the puppy has been doing a lot of jumping, etc with the children. Taking him to a specialist would be my first step if you haven't done that already. Your average vet isn't experienced enough alot of times to make such a diagnosis, unless they have been in dogs a long time, or have been breeders themselves, etc.

You puppy could live a long normal life.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hillary, I'm sorry to heart his about your Milo! I wish you all the best. I like what Kathy is saying about getting a second opinion. This is too big of a diagnosis to go with only one opinion. He is very young, she has a point there. Has he been limping? Is he in pain?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Doggone it Hillary, I'm so sorry to heat about Milo's hip displasia. We have had three labs with hip displasia and they have lived good lives until they were around 11 years old. That is old for a BIG lab. As mentioned, there are so many good surgeons out there who can do great things for hip displasia these days. I know how devastated you are and I will be praying for Milo. 
Carole
xxoox


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

blaiseroy said:


> I have searched the site for any info from anyone that has had a puppy with hip dysplasia. My entire family is DEVASTATED and heartbroken that Milo was diagnosed this past friday. He is 8 months old. I would love any advice, comments, or information from anyone. I recieved a health guarantee from the breeder but he seems to have moved. I am searching for him through AKC. HELP! The puppy that my children loved to run and jump with is no longer allowed to do those things! Try limiting that with 3 young kids! HELP!


Hillary, I'm so sorry  I hope there is help for your baby.
I don't get it, why do you have to search for the breeder who sold you the dog? One of the wonderful things about breeding in my opinion is that the people who have your puppies become a part of your extended family.
What were the ratings of the parents hips?


----------



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

All of you have been so helpful and have made me feel better. The breeder apparently moved out of state soon after i got Milo. His name is Don Patterson. I have emailed him with no response and of course am unable to get forwarding address. AKC said that they don't register people, only dogs and that he would have to have another litter and then would probably send in his info. He was very professional and cam with great reccomendations. It is still very frustrating.

On with the good news. I consulted with a specialist yesturday and he said that in dogs this small it is not really called hip dysplasia but Legg-Perthes(Kathy? maybe mentioned it) Very managable with meds until he needs a relatively simple surgery - not expensive - down the road . The surgery has a great outcome with dogs under 40 lbs. It is called Femoral Head Osca....something. They basically rebuild the femoral head with muscle. GREAT NEWS!!!The only thing he should not do is jump up and down from the bed - good luck with 3 kids tearing around the house. He said not to really limit his activity because he is a puppy and should act that way! He was very reassuring and told me that its gonna be fine and not to worry about it!

All of ya'lls good vibes and prayers worked! I know you all can imagine how upset I was! I was actually in Chicago visiting girlfriends for the weekend when my hubby called to tell me. I was crying and I am sure that my girlfriend that I was a little looney! 

Thanks again and I hope this may help anyone down the road with a problem like this!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That is good news Hilary, thanks for keeping us updated. :hug: to you both


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

blaiseroy said:


> On with the good news. I consulted with a specialist yesturday and he said that in dogs this small it is not really called hip dysplasia but Legg-Perthes(Kathy? maybe mentioned it) Very managable with meds until he needs a relatively simple surgery - not expensive - down the road . The surgery has a great outcome with dogs under 40 lbs. It is called Femoral Head Osca....something. They basically rebuild the femoral head with muscle. GREAT NEWS!!!The only thing he should not do is jump up and down from the bed - good luck with 3 kids tearing around the house. He said not to really limit his activity because he is a puppy and should act that way! He was very reassuring and told me that its gonna be fine and not to worry about it!


Oh good! I'm glad to read that it isn't as bad as initially thought.

How did you come to find this out in the first place? Was Milo showing signs of pain?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that it is not as bad as you thought. I will continue to send my good vibes his way.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am glad to hear there is hope that its a managable problem. PLease keep us posted!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great that it's manageable and it has a successful surgery for you to look forward to! I am also interested as to how you found this problem in the first place... please let us know!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great NEWS!!!!!!! :whoo: I bet you are thoroughly relieved!

Kara


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Milo's condition will be able to be managed and that he will still be able to run and jump with your kids!



blaiseroy said:


> The breeder apparently moved out of state soon after i got Milo. His name is Don Patterson.


I googled Don Patterson and havanese and came up with Desert Flower Havanese. Is that your breeder? The site says they have puppies available and that they are in Yucca, Arizona.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you got positive news. If a 75lb German shep can live a long life with HD, a little Hav will be terrific.


----------



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

Many of you have asked what prompted us to take him to the vet. He was not putting weight on one of his back legs when he was standing. He walks just fine and runs just fine. No limping or anything. Just was not bearing weight while standing. My husband noticed that last Thursday night after running around with the kids he was only walking on 3 legs. Never whimpers or cries so I don't believe that he is in severe pain. We do have pain meds if we think he needs it. the vet said that I can start him on a series of injections every 2 weeks to put off the surgery as long as possible. 

Thank you all who have sent me messages with possibilites about the breeder. None of them are the breeder we bought from.. I hear he moved to Colorado.....? Don Patterson in Co.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Hilary- I'm so glad the news on Milo isn't as bad as you thought. We'll keep positive thoughts for both of you.:hug:


----------



## bonnieoneill (Feb 27, 2013)

*bonnieoneill*

Hi Hilary, 
Our 4 year old Havanese, Pasha, developed hip displasia two months ago . We live in Guatemala much of the year and took him to a good vet in Antigua who put him on anti inflammation meds. Two days ago , he started limping on his other hip and within a day , he could hardly walk at all. Like you, we are devastated! He is the most playful, energetic loving dog imaginable and though we don't have little children like you, we live on the side of a mountain in a house on five levels! At this point , my husband carries him most of the time. The vet has upped the dosage of his medicine and we will get more Xrays done next week. If the vet recommends, we will take him to the US for surgery. Are you looking into that, too? We have a home in Atlanta, GA. Where do you live?

We bought Pasha from a breeder in Addison, Alabama....I think it was called Tiny Tots Havanese...woman named Diane. I can't find it on google now .

Please share any info on what treatments you are using and...we shall do the same. My email is [email protected].

Good luck! Bonnie


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

bonnieoneill said:


> Hi Hilary,
> Our 4 year old Havanese, Pasha, developed hip displasia two months ago . We live in Guatemala much of the year and took him to a good vet in Antigua who put him on anti inflammation meds. Two days ago , he started limping on his other hip and within a day , he could hardly walk at all. Like you, we are devastated! He is the most playful, energetic loving dog imaginable and though we don't have little children like you, we live on the side of a mountain in a house on five levels! At this point , my husband carries him most of the time. The vet has upped the dosage of his medicine and we will get more Xrays done next week. If the vet recommends, we will take him to the US for surgery. Are you looking into that, too? We have a home in Atlanta, GA. Where do you live?
> 
> We bought Pasha from a breeder in Addison, Alabama....I think it was called Tiny Tots Havanese...woman named Diane. I can't find it on google now .
> ...


Just so you know, this thread is over 5 years old and the original poster (Hilary) was last logged on here in 2010.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your Baby has hip displasia. Its not very common in havaneses. The other posts were from 2007 so she may not get your message. That's to bad you cant contact the breeder she would probably like to know. Would love to see a picture of Pasha !


----------



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

*Response to Bonnie*

Hello Bonnie! Although i have not posted on the site in a LONG time, I was thrilled to get this message! Milo ended up being diagnosed with something called Legg Calve Perthes syndrome. The head of his right femur (the ball part of the ball and socket hip joint) was deteriorating. It was hereditary much like hip dyplasia. He had surgery where they just removed the ball part of the joint and reattached his leg to his hip basically with ligaments. This surgery is only successful in smaller dogs like Havenese and the like. He is going strong and is as playful as he ever was. there was some rehab involved to get him to bear weight again on that leg. I did the rehab myself since i live in a small town. He does hold the leg up when running fast because it is slightly shorter. He is in no pain at all and we had the BEST possible outcome. It was initially diagnosed as hip dyplasia because they present the same. I really hope you have a good outcome and your pup can lead a pain free life like Milo is. He truly is the best, smartest, sweetest dog i have ever had! I never was able to find my breeder again (strange) to let him know that he shouldn't be breeding the 2 that may have this recessive trait. 
Hilary


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm happy Bonnie got a response. I really didn't think she would with the thread being so old.

Happy to hear Hilary's baby is doing so well. I sure hope Bonnie gets a good outcome as well.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

bonnieoneill said:


> Hi Hilary,
> Our 4 year old Havanese, Pasha, developed hip displasia two months ago . We live in Guatemala much of the year and took him to a good vet in Antigua who put him on anti inflammation meds. Two days ago , he started limping on his other hip and within a day , he could hardly walk at all. Like you, we are devastated! He is the most playful, energetic loving dog imaginable and though we don't have little children like you, we live on the side of a mountain in a house on five levels! At this point , my husband carries him most of the time. The vet has upped the dosage of his medicine and we will get more Xrays done next week. If the vet recommends, we will take him to the US for surgery. Are you looking into that, too? We have a home in Atlanta, GA. Where do you live?
> 
> We bought Pasha from a breeder in Addison, Alabama....I think it was called Tiny Tots Havanese...woman named Diane. I can't find it on google now .
> ...


Bonnie, it sounds like the breeder you got her from is close to puppy mill. Her last name seems to be Buttrum, maiden name White. I found where she listed her email address on her high school alumni page, Addison High. I seem to have had a little knack for investigating stuff..lol. I didn't know if you want this info or not.. If you can't find her email and want me to send it to you let me know. I hope it works out good for you and Pasha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bonnie, 
How is your little one doing?


----------

